

The Pope vs Justin Bieber Twitter smackdown: who's gonna win? - matteoagosti
http://www.andthewinner.is/popevsbieber

======
nickbalestra
We recently posted on HN about our idea andthewinner.is, a platform for
realtime viral contests on Twitter. After some experiments we decided to go
more viral and test out the architecture we are using (node.js and
websockets). As the Pope just landed on Twitter we wanted to discover how
populare he is compared to... Justin Bieber! Are you curious to see how is it
going? Check it out: <http://www.andthewinner.is/popevsbieber>

By the way, on December 12th the Pope is supposed to do his first tweet...
stay tuned because we guess it will get a huge hype

